# Easy minnow trap



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Things you will need:
1 small drill bit with power drill
2 2-liter soda bottles
~5' of fishing line/wire
~6" of duct tape


How to:
- Take the first soda bottle, cut the bottom off leave as much of the top as you can. I cut it right along the line on Coke bottles. KEEP THE CAP YOU WILL NEED IT!
- Take the second soda bottle, cut the top off again, right at the line given for you.
- After cutting the top off of the second bottle, cut about 1" slits on the open end.
- Take your two soda bottles put the top only part inside of the one with the bottom cut off. Make sure the part you pour from is inside the first bottle and, make sure it is centered.
- After you have put both of the bottles together, take your tape and attach the two edges at the bottom of the bottle together.
- Once you have taped them together take your drill, and place holes about 2 inches apart (make sure it goes through both of the bottles)
- After you have your holes drilled, take your line/wire and thread it into the holes to make the bottles fasten together.
- After you have the two bottles tied together, take your drill back out and place random holes all over the bottle so the water goes into the bottle faster and it sinks at a better rate but, do not make large holes you will lose your minnows!
- Make sure you do not cut off your extra slack after weaving the line/wire, you will need this to attach to a limb/pole/rock for an easy retrieve.

You can take a chunk of bread/hotdog/catfood what ever your heart desires and place it through the funnel into the main part of the bottle. To get your minnows out simply unscrew the cap and dump them into your bucket!


----------



## Musky (Feb 5, 2007)

Sounds nice but, a pic would sure help. I can't imagine what it looks like.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I will take a picture of mine after supper when we finish off the 2-liter so I have two of them. Here is a picture from Google.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is the one I made (3 pictures)


----------



## Musky (Feb 5, 2007)

Got it figured out with the pics. Thx.....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Chad, that's a great design. 

You can also grow plants with it by putting soil in the upper portion & water in the bottom.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Chad, that's a great design.
> 
> You can also grow plants with it by putting soil in the upper portion & water in the bottom.


Ah I wish I could grow plants, I far from have a green thumb I tried to grow a ghost chili pepper plant and it died on me within a week even following the directions that came with it!


----------

